
How to speak Silicon Valley: 53 essential tech-bro terms explained - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jun/26/how-to-speak-silicon-valley-decoding-tech-bros-from-microdosing-to-privacy
======
cafard
What happened to "broken"?

------
xtracerx
Spare me the snark and negativity.

